# Cost of hospital stay per night



## megabyte

Can anybody give any idea what a hospital bed cost is per night in Ireland or is each hospital different.


----------



## Marietta

*In-patient charges in public hospitals*

If you are in a public ward under the care of a consultant for treatment and you remain overnight, you are receiving in-patient services. 
If you are admitted to the hospital under the care of a consultant where you do not require the use of a bed overnight and your discharge from hospital is planned, you are receiving day services. 
The charge for in-patient/day services is €75 per day up to a maximum of €750 in a any 12 consecutive months (from 1 January 2009). The charge does not apply to the following groups:

Medical card holders
People receiving treatment for prescribed infectious diseases
People who are subject to "long stay" charges
Children up to six weeks of age, children suffering from prescribed diseases and disabilities and children referred for treatment from child health clinics and school board examinations
People who are entitled to hospital services because of EU Regulations
Women receiving maternity services.
*Private patients in public or voluntary hospitals*

If you are in a private bed in a public or voluntary hospital, you must pay for your maintenance at a rate set from time to time. The following charges are in addition to the public hospital in-patient charges. The rates from 1 January, 2009 are: 

*Hospital Category**Private**Semi-private**Day-care*HSE Regional Hospitals and Voluntary and Joint Board Teaching Hospitals€910 €713 €655 HSE County Hospitals and Voluntary Non-teaching Hospitals€607 €488€434HSE District Hospitals€260 €222 €193 

If you are a private patient, you must pay for the services of the consultant who is treating you. You must also pay for the services of any other consultant who is involved in caring for you (i.e., the radiation oncologist, anaesthetist, etc.) 

[broken link removed]


----------



## megabyte

*Cost of hospital per night*

So for a week in a hospital as an public in-patient referred by consultant for treatment in an Emergency situation can you say what daily cost would you be talking about.


----------



## huskerdu

megabyte said:


> So for a week in a hospital as an public in-patient referred by consultant for treatment in an Emergency situation can you say what daily cost would you be talking about.



From Marietts post

"The charge for in-patient/day services is €75 per day up to a maximum of €750 in a any 12 consecutive months"


----------



## salaried

Hi Megabyte, A family member was in the category you describe and it was 75.00 euro per day. Thank God he is ok now. I am sure the above posters have more knowledge than me on the hard facts, But I am just going on previous and personal experience.


----------



## megabyte

*Cost of hospital per night*

O.K. it worked out as 75 per night thanks for the info but will we get a seperate bill now from the  hospital Consultant for treatment -operation at the hospital and for any follow up appointments at the hospital??


----------



## Marietta

Can you confirm if the person is a private or public patient. If public they don't have to pay the cost of the operation or for the consultant fees.


Just noticed your post above and you are referring to a public patient so the op and consultant charges do not apply. Outpatient appointments are also free under the public system.


----------



## megabyte

Thanks Marietta and the rest of you guys for your replys. 
Yes it is as a public patient.


----------



## val1

hi megabyte i am trying to find out how much it cost the hse to put an addict in a medical ward for detox per night i believe it is somthing like 500 euro a night is this correct. i am looking at hospitals in mayo area. i know private hospitals cost more but how much does it cost the hse or goverment thank you for your time val


----------



## huskerdu

val1 said:


> hi megabyte i am trying to find out how much it cost the hse to put an addict in a medical ward for detox per night i believe it is somthing like 500 euro a night is this correct. i am looking at hospitals in mayo area. i know private hospitals cost more but how much does it cost the hse or goverment thank you for your time val




The only figure that I can quote which might help you is that the cost to the patient of a private bed in a public maternity hospital is approx €800. Mary Harney, a number of years ago, stated that was justified as it was approx the actual cost to the hospital. I assume that other hospitals would be about the same.


----------



## val1

thank you that give me a better idea that it must be about the 500 euro mark thank you for that god bless vl


----------



## georgina78

Hi

I am new to this forum so I am not sure if I am posting in the right place..... I have a query on hospital charges also. My 2 year old spent 8 nights in Tallaght hospital and was referred from there to Crumlin hospital (by the Crumlin Consultant) where he stayed 10 nights. I have now recieved two hospial bills. One from Tallaght for 600 euro and one from Crumlin for 750 euro. I know that you can only be charged 750 per annum. But is this per hospital?? He was a public patient. Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated. Georgina


----------



## ajapale

Moved from MNFQ's to Healthcare Costs


----------



## pj111

Update on 2011 prices:

*Hospital Category - *HSE Regional Hospitals and Voluntary and Joint Board Teaching Hospitals
*Private €1,017 per night*
*Semi-private €889 per night*
*Day-care €732*

*Hospital Category - *HSE County Hospitals and Voluntary Non-teaching Hospitals
*Private €789 per night*
*Semi-private €693 per night*
*Day-care €564*

*Hospital Category - *HSE District Hospitals
*Private €260 per night*
*Semi-private €222 per night*
*Day-care €193*


----------

